# USA Spouse Settlement Visa, Non-Priority only, please: Post your Timeline here!



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello! Here is a NEW Thread, just for this type of applicant:

1. Spouse settlement sent to Sheffield, UK.
2. Only from USA.
3. Only Non-priority. 

The reason for this exclusion is thus: Priority applicants usually receive theirs back quickly. When an applicant decides not to pay for Priority, they're mostly interested in how long other Non-priority apps are taking. And applicants from other countries sending their app to Croydon have different timelines. (See the nearly-1,000 post thread if you're interested in those other situations.)

Below are some current applicants with the "Date of their Email Confirmation" noted, also known as "Acknowledgement email." If you're looking through your Inbox, the email was sent from "[email protected]"

1. asimps (June 23)
2. soundslikescott (July 6)
3. cersei (July 7)
4. TNLady (July 13)
5. Invisibleme (July 16)
6. dengreg (Aug. 21)
7. MillytotheUK (Aug. 25)
8. Susanespindola (Sept. 1)
9. Scotspouse (Sept. 2)

Here are some recently received decisions from Non-priority applicants from USA: 

brynny223 (June 9) - Received Aug. 21. 
lozmarne (June 9) - Received Aug. 21.
thatweirdlady (June 1) - Received July 30 (after upgrading to Priority on July 15)
Court287 (May 20) - Received July 26, I think. 

When your decision comes to you, PLEASE comment with the date that you received your actual decision & documents in hand. (not the date of the email saying its on the way to you) 

That will help us gauge when the rest of us *might* get ours. Most of us aren't interested in when you did Biometrics, etc... just the day your app is in their system, and the day you get it back into your hands. 

Any other useful info such as pricing last-minute flights from the US, etc. feel free to share. Thanks!


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

I think decision email dates will help, too, as sometimes those aren't sent! Great thread, thanks for starting!


----------



## rcm (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm from the U.S. also non-priority. 
Applied July 8th
Biometrics July 17
Confirmation email July 28


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

*Asimps, are you there?*

Thank you, rcm. 

1. asimps (June 23)
2. soundslikescott (July 6)
3. cersei (July 7)
4. TNLady (July 13)
5. Invisibleme (July 16)
6. rcm (July 28)
7. dengreg (Aug. 21)
8. MillytotheUK (Aug. 25)
9. Susanespindola (Sept. 1)
10. Scotspouse (Sept. 2)

No decision email yet for asimps? I believe your 60th day is Sept. 15, if I'm counting right.


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you for starting this, good luck all.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's our order of email confirmations; now we'd like to see some people receiving their decisions. 

1. asimps (June 23)
2. soundslikescott (July 6)
3. cersei (July 7)
4. TNLady (July 13)
5. Invisibleme (July 16)
6. rcm (July 28)
7. darren1871 (Aug. 12)
8. dengreg (Aug. 21)
9. MillytotheUK (Aug. 25)
10. Susanespindola (Sept. 1)
11. Scotspouse (Sept. 2)


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Another non-priority applicant from the US here. Received the confirmation email July 14th.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

What are you guys counting as your start date? When you submit online? When you have your biometrics? Received email confirmation or when you know that Sheffield signed for it? 

Good luck to all!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Cersei, it's the date of EMAIL Confirmation. (see my first post) The email from "[email protected]" was sent to each of us on a certain day. That's the 1st day that they acknowledge your application has been assigned to an ECO (Entry Clearance Officer). From that date forward, if you count 60 working days, that's when they 'should' make a decision by. If one hasn't heard by then, one can make contact to inquire. (The ECO officer probably doesn't care when we applied online or did our biometrics, or when our pkg arrived and sat there awhile before being assigned; that's why I'm keeping it simple.) Do we have your email date correct?

1. asimps (June 23)
2. soundslikescott (July 6)
3. cersei (July 7)
4. TNLady (July 13)
5. kitschwitch (July 14)
6. Invisibleme (July 16)
7. rcm (July 28)
8. darren1871 (Aug. 12)
9. dengreg (Aug. 21)
10. MillytotheUK (Aug. 25)
11. Susanespindola (Sept. 1)
12. Scotspouse (Sept. 2)


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

TNLady said:


> Cersei, it's the date of EMAIL Confirmation. (see my first post) The email from "[email protected]" was sent to each of us on a certain day. That's the 1st day that they acknowledge your application has been assigned to an ECO (Entry Clearance Officer). From that date forward, if you count 60 working days, that's when they 'should' make a decision by. If one hasn't heard by then, one can make contact to inquire. (The ECO officer probably doesn't care when we applied online or did our biometrics, or when our pkg arrived and sat there awhile before being assigned; that's why I'm keeping it simple.) Do we have your email date correct?
> 
> 1. asimps (June 23)
> 2. soundslikescott (July 6)
> ...


You sure do! I ask because people seem to be counting from all sorts of things in various threads, so I just wanted to see what the standard was going to be in this one!

What do we all think of the IHS refund button disappearing conspiracy theories? Glitch in the system or should I continue to check that page every day? Ha!


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

TNLady said:


> Cersei, it's the date of EMAIL Confirmation. (see my first post) The email from "[email protected]" was sent to each of us on a certain day. That's the 1st day that they acknowledge your application has been assigned to an ECO (Entry Clearance Officer). From that date forward, if you count 60 working days, that's when they 'should' make a decision by. If one hasn't heard by then, one can make contact to inquire. (The ECO officer probably doesn't care when we applied online or did our biometrics, or when our pkg arrived and sat there awhile before being assigned; that's why I'm keeping it simple.) Do we have your email date correct?
> 
> 1. asimps (June 23)
> 2. soundslikescott (July 6)
> ...


My email confirmation is July 22, they signed for the package on July 16. I thought the date they count from was from when it was received? :noidea: I also saw something (not for spouse or settlement, for student) that "application date" is the day you pay. I'm at work, but I will try to find it later. Either way, still waiting.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

cersei said:


> What do we all think of the IHS refund button disappearing conspiracy theories? Glitch in the system or should I continue to check that page every day? Ha!


Can you please send a link or tell me where to go for that? I could only find the Request Refund button on Visa4UK site, for my application (not the health service fee). Thanks.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

TNLady said:


> Can you please send a link or tell me where to go for that? I could only find the Request Refund button on Visa4UK site, for my application (not the health service fee). Thanks.


https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start

Did you pay the surcharge with the application or did you create a log in and pay separately? If it was all with the application, I don't think you will be able to see the IHS refund button.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

TNLady said:


> Can you please send a link or tell me where to go for that? I could only find the Request Refund button on Visa4UK site, for my application (not the health service fee). Thanks.


You and me both! I have tried to create an account with IHS and there is no way (that I have found) to link your current IHS reference number to that. I think that before they had streamlined the application process, meaning its all a one stop shop now - online application, setup biometrics, pay IHS, pay visa all when you submit the application, I think that those people do not have access to this "refund" button with IHS. I think this only really qualifies for the people who had to go on the IHS site separately to make the payment in the past, which in turn they also created an account prior to making that payment and have access to the refund button. 

I'm not sure if that made any sense at all haha. Hopefully! And who knows if this refund button thing is a real indication or not. I have read mixed things about it and any mod will tell you its an urban legend lol.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Invisibleme said:


> https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start
> 
> Did you pay the surcharge with the application or did you create a log in and pay separately? If it was all with the application, I don't think you will be able to see the IHS refund button.


You've beat me to it. Oops!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I just went there and saw that I can request a refund. Thanks and I'll let you know if that option disappears at some point. I had to write my number somewhere on the application, which wasn't a very formal procedure (On July 3rd). Thanks.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

So, I found this link:

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/about-our-services

It says "Our service standard processing times start when we receive your application and end when we send our decision to you." :confused2: I'm being super optimistic that it means when they actually sign for the package and not by the confirmation email. 

I realize that Tier 4 student visas are totally different and processed in a separate location, but they say that for student visas "Your application date is the date you pay the fee and submit the application online" (UKCISA - Online applications - Applying using the online application form). Again, I'm being hopefully optimistic as this does absolutely nothing to change the ACTUAL amount of time they take to process it. It just helps ease my mind to know that I've got to be getting somewhat close to the end.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Sure, I wish they'd use my online application date of June 17th but I'm pretty sure they count the 60 days from their own acknowledgement email. (almost a month later, in my case, July 13.)

Seeing as how asimps has received her decision email today and it's 54 working days since her email confirmation on June, I see how near to 60 day it is. If we were counting from other dates, it'd already be past the 60 days.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Asimps got her decision on Sept. 10th... 54 working days since her application was assigned to an ECO on June 23. FYI, and congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## gobears (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all, 

Here's my input. Hope to update with some (positive) news in the coming days. 

Background -- Non-priority. USC married to UK spouse of 4 years, with two kids together. Currently separated, with a kid each. Divide and conquer. Spouse started his new job in the UK, so we couldn't all stay in the States together. 

Timeline --
Online application submitted: 10 June
Confirmation email from Sheffield: 1 July

Btw, I had a UK spouse settlement visa back in 2012/2013 (my spouse is an academic). Anyway, back when I last applied, they emailed back with the actual results, not just that a decision has been made. The drama!


----------



## gobears (Sep 15, 2015)

Got my "decision has been made" email today! 

Documents are being sent to my old address. Anyone know how to get Sheffield to change this with UPS?


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

gobears said:


> Got my "decision has been made" email today!
> 
> Documents are being sent to my old address. Anyone know how to get Sheffield to change this with UPS?


Congrats on getting your decision notification! I'm going to be dealing with the same thing (hopefully very soon). I believe that you have to call UPS with your information (should be on the receipt you got from VPS) and ask them to forward the package to you or to one of their stores. Try that first and please report back! I'm equally nervous about the decision AND how on earth I'm going to get my documents back as I also moved since I submitted!

Good luck! Hope that you are all reunited very soon!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Gobears, thanks for letting us know your news! What date did you receive your email saying Sheffield received your documents and have assigned an ECO? 

I, too, have moved and can either try to change my address with UPS or have a neighbor check it for me... I haven't decided which option to take. 

I put my landline phone # on the application and wonder what circumstances would cause them to try to call me on the phone?


----------



## gobears (Sep 15, 2015)

TNLady said:


> Gobears, thanks for letting us know your news! What date did you receive your email saying Sheffield received your documents and have assigned an ECO?
> 
> I, too, have moved and can either try to change my address with UPS or have a neighbor check it for me... I haven't decided which option to take.
> 
> I put my landline phone # on the application and wonder what circumstances would cause them to try to call me on the phone?


Hi TNLady and cersei, 

I just got off the phone with UPS. Apparently they have to attempt one delivery before it can be re-routed, as it's an international sender. Something about customs, etc. I did mention this was my passport, and the rep said this has to happen, no matter the contents of the package. Grumble.

Anyway, here are my instructions for re-routing my package:
1) track my package (I'm using text updates)
2) once it is at the destination facility and on the truck for delivery, call the international customer service number (1-800-782-7892) with your tracking number
3) tell them to not deliver the package and re-route to my current address

My package is scheduled for delivery on Friday, the 18th, so the earliest they think I'll get it is on Monday. I'll let you know how this whole re-routing process goes. Hope the rest of this process is relatively uneventful, and that I have good news come Monday.

Here's my timeline:
Online application: 10 June
Application delivered: 22 June
Application confirmation email: 1 July
Decision made email: 16 September

Hope other decision emails start going out soon. Looks like summer holidays are finally over in the UK!

- gobears


----------



## soundslikescott (May 27, 2015)

So my wife received her passport yesterday complete with visa  here are our final decision dates:

decision made email: 15th September
passport received: 17th September (via UPS)

It looks like things are picking back up after the summer slump. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

soundslikescott said:


> So my wife received her passport yesterday complete with visa  here are our final decision dates:
> 
> decision made email: 15th September
> passport received: 17th September (via UPS)
> ...


What was your intended travel date and when is the vignette valid for? 

Also, what day were you counting from? Was July 6th the date they signed for it or when you got a confirmation email?

Congrats!! Safe travels to your wife.


----------



## soundslikescott (May 27, 2015)

Hi Invisibleme,

I believe the intended travel date was for the first week of September. Which obviously went out of the window as August approached. Because our online application was made before the cut off the visa is actually the old style page in a passport. Sorry I can't help on that front.

I've been counting from July 6th, which was the date we got the confirmation email. 

Thanks! I hope the wait isn't much longer for everybody else and you hear your decision soon


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

soundslikescott said:


> Hi Invisibleme,
> 
> I believe the intended travel date was for the first week of September. Which obviously went out of the window as August approached. Because our online application was made before the cut off the visa is actually the old style page in a passport. Sorry I can't help on that front.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for the reply anyways! I'm still working so I'm trying to time things best I can with quitting work, packing and getting over there in 30 days. I should have just submitted it before the change.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm obsessive so I had a little chart going to project when I could expect to hear. Soundslikescott actually heard before I thought he would, so my theories are out the window. 

My IHS refund button has disappeared but no email about a decision yet. I'm panicked because I'm so unsure of the outcome for us and I really need to stalk my package because I moved.

Basically - when do I say, "Hey guys! Did you send that yet?" I know not everyone gets a confirmation but it's crucial that I can get in touch with UPS when my package is sent out.

As always, wishing everyone happy outcomes!


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

cersei said:


> Hi guys! I'm obsessive so I had a little chart going to project when I could expect to hear. Soundslikescott actually heard before I thought he would, so my theories are out the window.
> 
> My IHS refund button has disappeared but no email about a decision yet. I'm panicked because I'm so unsure of the outcome for us and I really need to stalk my package because I moved.
> 
> ...


I have a chart as well! Everyone thinks I'm crazy. 

Did you buy the VFS shipping? If you did, it has a tracking number on it. You can look at the UPS site and see if it has been picked up or not.


----------



## soundslikescott (May 27, 2015)

The 30 day vignette does make things trickier when you're trying to plan so much! Once we found out that the date was taken from the online application we made sure we got that sorted asap. I hope you manage to get everything sorted when it comes 

Cersei, it took a couple of days from our IHS refund button disappearing (i was checking every day) to us receiving our decision email. You should have the tracking number from the receipt of your UPS shipment. The tracking number on there and the one given in email were the same for us, so even without the email we could have tracked it. By the sounds of things your package might arrive next week, best of luck!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

I acknowledge and agree with everything cersei wrote and will take it a step further.... 

I have a little fantasy that goes like this: 

I'm just sitting in a rocking chair, perusing my yellow AA driving instruction book that I bought on my last trip to England. A black Suburban with dark tinted windows pulls into the driveway and a sharp-dressed suited gentleman approaches the door and knocks. When I answer it, he takes off his sunglasses and says my name with a British accent. 

I say, wide-eyed, "Yes, that's me."

"Are you ready to go to England? Your papers have been approved and here is the visa in your passport," he says as he hands it to me, opened to display the page of the stamp. 

"Wow, thank you so much! Are you going to...uh, Are you here to... take me to the airport??" 

"Yes, everything's been taken care of. We know your husband and children are waiting for you over there, so if you'll hand me your suitcases, we'll be off. I have your e-tickets right here, leaving in three hours." 

Hurriedly, I stuff in my nightgown from under my pillow and toothbrush from the bathroom, zip everything up and wheel it to the door. I hug my parents goodbye, who smile through teary eyes as the gentleman loads my luggage and we drive off.... 

....into the future.... 

{ { { blink, blink } } } Now I'm awake again. 

Well, if I get refused entry, then I'll have to move into the future in a different direction. 

When I got the package back from my first application (when I got refused in March 2015), our family had been out of town, visiting my parents until late at night. I noticed a UPS box by the door, thinking, could this be my immigration stuff from England already? I had received the email probably 2 days prior but didn't think it would've arrived that quickly. All my valuable documents, passport, etc, had been left there on the concrete! 

So when gobears wrote that UPS will attempt delivery one time, and then they'll change the address, well, it made me wonder about last time when it simply got dropped off when nobody was at home. Feedback welcome.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

TNLady said:


> I acknowledge and agree with everything cersei wrote and will take it a step further....
> 
> I have a little fantasy that goes like this:
> 
> [snip]


This is incredible and not unlike some of the thoughts that have been running through my head! 

The package delivery makes me just about as nervous as the outcome. I'm crossing my fingers for all of us! Here's to next week!


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

soundslikescott said:


> The 30 day vignette does make things trickier when you're trying to plan so much! Once we found out that the date was taken from the online application we made sure we got that sorted asap. I hope you manage to get everything sorted when it comes
> 
> Cersei, it took a couple of days from our IHS refund button disappearing (i was checking every day) to us receiving our decision email. You should have the tracking number from the receipt of your UPS shipment. The tracking number on there and the one given in email were the same for us, so even without the email we could have tracked it. By the sounds of things your package might arrive next week, best of luck!


Thank you! Here's hoping! Hopefully I can intercept it but we'll see!


----------



## gobears (Sep 15, 2015)

So much for three calls to UPS to try to intercept and change the delivery. 

Forget what I said about calling to change your address. Long story short, UPS left my package at the front step of my old house. My neighbor went and picked it up (so secure!), and it is on its way to me via UPS overnight shipping. 

A longer story below. 

This morning, UPS suggested to me that I either go back to my old address (in a different state) to pick up the package, or try to get someone to take a photo of the first delivery attempt letter so that I could call in and try to have it re-shipped out to where I am. I told UPS that the delivery person almost never rang the doorbell or asked for a signature back when I lived there, but was told that it wouldn't happen this time. Again, I grumble. 

I downloaded the UPS app and have since stalked the package. 

What a saga. Why do they longer tell us the outcome of the decision over email anymore?

Hope it's good news for everyone. I'll update in the morning!

- gobears

P.S. One of the UPS reps I spoke with this morning suggested I make a UPS MyChoice account under my old address, so that I could change the delivery address after the first delivery attempt. The second rep I called told me that this method technically isn't allowed, since that is no longer my address (makes legal sense, as theft and fraud could occur if people did do this). Anyway, good luck with sorting out your delivery once it hits transit. Let me know if you want to ask any questions about it.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

gobears said:


> So much for three calls to UPS to try to intercept and change the delivery.
> 
> Forget what I said about calling to change your address. Long story short, UPS left my package at the front step of my old house. My neighbor went and picked it up (so secure!), and it is on its way to me via UPS overnight shipping.
> 
> ...


What??? This is all so ridiculous! And why are they not requiring a signature? Isn't that part of the hefty courier fee??


----------



## gobears (Sep 15, 2015)

First, and most importantly, I have my visa!

Second, I booked a flight for tonight! I'm outta here. Checked Google Travel, Skyscanner, and Hipmunk. I booked with Finnair, operated by British Airways out of Newark. The price for tonight was nearly the same as Tuesday, so we are totally going tonight. 

My travel window is 11 Sep-18 Oct. I had originally said we would leave 1 Sep on my application. 

Oddly, the photo on my visa is not the photo I submitted. It must be a photo from one of my visits last year. Isn't that strange?

Finally, despite leaving the front door ajar (there's a storm door) as a means to indicate that someone was home, but possibly putting a baby down to nap, UPS left my package outside my front door. Good thing I was checking my UPS app every other minute. And my baby had just fallen asleep. Lesson- if anyone overnights this package, just pay the extra $10 to have it at 9am instead of 12pm. The suspense really isn't worth the $10. 

Whew. Back to packing!!! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gobears said:


> What a saga. Why do they longer tell us the outcome of the decision over email anymore?


For privacy reasons. You might not be the only one with access to your email.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

gobears said:


> First, and most importantly, I have my visa!
> 
> Second, I booked a flight for tonight! I'm outta here. Checked Google Travel, Skyscanner, and Hipmunk. I booked with Finnair, operated by British Airways out of Newark. The price for tonight was nearly the same as Tuesday, so we are totally going tonight.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

I know that I've waited this long and should just continue to do so - but does anyone know if any recent applicants had their IHS button disappear but got a refusal? I won't hang my hat on anything and will know when I know...but I'm curious!


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

cersei said:


> I know that I've waited this long and should just continue to do so - but does anyone know if any recent applicants had their IHS button disappear but got a refusal? I won't hang my hat on anything and will know when I know...but I'm curious!


Hi, just out of curiosity where do you guys see this IHS refund button? Is it in the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk website? In our application I can't click on the "IHS Payment Completed".


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

armani08 said:


> Hi, just out of curiosity where do you guys see this IHS refund button? Is it in the visa4uk.fco.gov.uk website? In our application I can't click on the "IHS Payment Completed".


I applied before the IHS payment process was integrated into the application itself (had to write my number all over my application) so I'm not sure when you applied and if you'd have to have gone to the IHS payment site? If not I don't think you'd see it?


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

cersei said:


> I applied before the IHS payment process was integrated into the application itself (had to write my number all over my application) so I'm not sure when you applied and if you'd have to have gone to the IHS payment site? If not I don't think you'd see it?


Thanks. We have just applied this month so everything is in one system now.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

armani08 said:


> Thanks. We have just applied this month so everything is in one system now.


That's great, hope it's a more streamlined process all around for you!

I'm not sure if we came to a consensus on the disappearance of the button from the main timeline thread. Anyone notice any refusals post-button disappearance? 

Hoping I get my decision email tomorrow so that I can start hounding UPS to sort out my address change!


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

Hey, TNLady - you OK? Any word?


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi! Thanks for asking... no, no word yet... I haven't checked my button yet but will do soon. Just tying up loose ends here, hoping for a "Yes." I too, hand-wrote the health payment # on my application the day I shipped it on July 3rd. (so long ago) 

I heard that I can sign up on UPS's website for "My UPS" club or somesuch. Once you're a 'member' then you'll get notified automatically about your shipment, and you can change the destination address online. I'm going to check it out. Meanwhile, I have 2 neighbors plus a nearby friend who can check my home for the delivery if I just let it be. I'm 2 hours away and have to come back there anyway... maybe I'll go myself the day after I get the email. 

I just got a new laptop and the setup screen said to choose my country... it kind of hit me hard... US or UK?? Which one?? Which one will it be??? I want to be able to say with certainty! Grrrrr. I chose US.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

TNLady said:


> I just got a new laptop and the setup screen said to choose my country... it kind of hit me hard... US or UK?? Which one?? Which one will it be??? I want to be able to say with certainty! Grrrrr. I chose US.


This sums up exactly how I feel, TNLady. Hopefully we will get good news in the next week or so.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep. 
I just checked to see if I could "Request Refund" (https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start) and my button is still active. 

I clicked on it and saw the next screen (which I've seen before) which has a green button to "Confirm Request" Of course, I was careful not to click on that.


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything yet? I keep waking up at 4am, checking my email in hopes that something is there, and not being able to fall back asleep. Gah! It seems like things were speeding up, and yet I've heard nothing.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's something from akat0311, useful to us non-priority applicants from the USA (it was posted last night on the main thread called "Post your UK timeline here"): 

"My husband called the UKVI pay line the other day, since we're approaching 54 working days with no news on our spouse visa (applying from US), and they basically just told him that they might have it done within 60 working days and they might not. Not super helpful!"


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Here we are on Friday, Sept. 25th, and they still haven't updated their dates for completion of applications. They are still showing "July Results" (copied & pasted below)

Settlement
Most applications are processed within 60 days. {{{{{My note: THIS IS Obviously some kind of standard language that doesn't change even when the results below change. Ever since June, when I looked at this chart, it has always shown 100% done in 60 days... that's not "Most" - - that is "ALL" - - that is, IF we can trust the chart. Why can't they be consistent and precise?? If it's 99% done within 60 days, then they should write "Most" but if it truly is 100% then they should say "All" }}}} 


Number of days to process application	3 days	5 days	10 days	15 days	30 days	60 days
% of applications decided, 16%	37%	55%	65%	74%	100%

Note: actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors. {{{{{ Yeah, like holidays, smoke breaks, water cooler conversations, and refusing people instead of asking for more info or describing requirements better. }}}}

The above data is for all decisions made in July 2015 {{{{ We want to see AUGUST now, please!! }}}}


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Right! And from the confirmation email: "If it is not possible to complete your application within this timeframe [60 days] a member of our team will contact you to explain why."

Doesn't seem like that's happening.

So frustrating! My intended date of travel is two weeks away and I'm pretty certain that's not happening.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

HA! 

What day is it for you today? Today is my 54th day. July 13th was my email confirmation.

My intended date of travel was Aug. 12th !!!!!! I gave it some leeway, with the date really needing to be Aug. 17th. This was when they had published 97% of decisions made in 30 days. Everything has gone out the window. This waiting period is so bizarre. 

Maybe they're busy attending training sessions on how to deal with the forthcoming refugees.


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm right behind you--got my confirmation email the 14th of July! I too had anticipated being part of the 97% within 30 days. I thought I'd get my decision mid-to late August and would have plenty of time to buy a ticket and plan properly. Guess not...

Debating on sending an email. Have you reached out to them at all?


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Nah. 
The way I understand it, they disregard you (everyone) until after 60 days. 

On the 61st day, apparently you have a voice; you have a right to be heard. I've seen no evidence that the squeaky wheel gets the oil, but I'd love to be disproven. What kind of "people" are these, I wonder?


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, that's what I figured. Well, my fingers are crossed for us! It feels like the day will never come but surely we must be getting close to the "decision has been made" emails.


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes. 

And I forgot, I had emailed UKVI through the website a couple months ago and each of the 3 replies were identical so I realized that they are canned, automatic responses. 

(forgive me if I said this before, but) I'm getting very tired of people saying, "I thought you were in England! You're still here?! What are you doing here?!" (grrrrr)


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

It's wonderful that Priority people are getting their decision email in 1-2 days after the confirmation email. But I just wish the ECOs could take a couple days to work on the applications for those of us who have been waiting 55 days. Why not do ours, and then do Priority ones in just 3-4 days? Would that be so bad? We did indeed pay our significant fee; it's not like Priority people paid $5,000. No; they only paid $576. But their applications are being processed disproportionally sooner, in my opinion. 

Hopefully it's just a few more days for us Non-Priority people. I wonder if they have marked our 60th day on the outside of the package, saying: Do Not Open Until Oct 5th (my 60th day, for example). I'm tired of waiting, but on the other hand, I'm so used to it now, it's a way of life. I'm so used to living in this Waiting Mode, that I'm not sure how I'll cope with normal, everyday living. 

One could say that I've been waiting since JANUARY 2015! (I got the refusal decision in March and reapplied in June) I'm sure I'm not the only one waiting for a very long time. (i.e. more than 6 months). Our family has thought about living in England for at least 4-5 years; it just took awhile to action it.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

TNLady said:


> It's wonderful that Priority people are getting their decision email in 1-2 days after the confirmation email. But I just wish the ECOs could take a couple days to work on the applications for those of us who have been waiting 55 days. Why not do ours, and then do Priority ones in just 3-4 days? Would that be so bad? We did indeed pay our significant fee; it's not like Priority people paid $5,000. No; they only paid $576. But their applications are being processed disproportionally sooner, in my opinion.
> 
> Hopefully it's just a few more days for us Non-Priority people. I wonder if they have marked our 60th day on the outside of the package, saying: Do Not Open Until Oct 5th (my 60th day, for example). I'm tired of waiting, but on the other hand, I'm so used to it now, it's a way of life. I'm so used to living in this Waiting Mode, that I'm not sure how I'll cope with normal, everyday living.
> 
> One could say that I've been waiting since JANUARY 2015! (I got the refusal decision in March and reapplied in June) I'm sure I'm not the only one waiting for a very long time. (i.e. more than 6 months). Our family has thought about living in England for at least 4-5 years; it just took awhile to action it.


Ha. I've said the same thing about knowing our 60 days and waiting until the last second to make a decision. I agree it is really disproportionate. They just want more money and the longer they make non priority wait, the more people will pay priority. If I were trying to max out profits, that's what I'd do. 

Husband and I have been long distance for 4.5 years. We would have applied sooner, but we both got master's degrees and just recently met the financial requirement (and have blown it away because of our degrees). It's silly that we even had to make the decision between our relationship and education in the first place.


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Seeing the priority people get 1-2 day decisions has been frustrating, I must admit. I'm happy for them, but if it really only takes a day or two to make a decision, why must we wait so long?

My fiance and I have not been waiting as long as both of you, so I will thank my lucky stars for that. I am going to send all the good vibes I can to us and hope that it's not much longer!


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

TNLady said:


> (forgive me if I said this before, but) I'm getting very tired of people saying, "I thought you were in England! You're still here?! What are you doing here?!" (grrrrr)


this 
heard the same about fifty times so far!


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

OK now, it's Sunday and I received my decision email today! It actually came through at 4am, which is 9am in Sheffield. Kind of a funny time. Maybe it was automatically churned out of their server. (I hesitate to think that someone made a decision on my settlement at 9am on a Sunday.) 

I signed up at myups.com for tracking updates and will let you know when I get it. Friday was my 54th working day.


----------



## cersei (May 26, 2015)

Congrats on getting your decision email, TNLady! I'm crossing my fingers for you! 

Here's our updated timeline! 

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement, Marriage, Non-Priority
Date application submitted (online or in person): Online, June 18.
Date biometrics taken: June 26
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: June 29 (acknowledged July 7)
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 Weeks
Decision email: September 24
Visa Received: Just picked it up!!!! September 28!


----------



## kitschwitch (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally an update for me! Got the "decision has been made" email this morning. 

Acknowledgement email: 14 July
Decision has been made email: 30 September

The tracking number hasn't been updated yet, but I'm hoping it will be here Friday!


----------



## Freetofly (Jul 10, 2014)

TNLady said:


> OK now, it's Sunday and I received my decision email today! It actually came through at 4am, which is 9am in Sheffield. Kind of a funny time. Maybe it was automatically churned out of their server. (I hesitate to think that someone made a decision on my settlement at 9am on a Sunday.)
> 
> I signed up at myups.com for tracking updates and will let you know when I get it. Friday was my 54th working day.


Here is to only good news!!! I have been thinking about you quite often. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TNLady (Sep 8, 2014)

I got refused and am very busy now. Very disappointed. I guess I should've had an attorney because our case is complicated, but I really thought I had proven income very clearly and excessively. I did; it was the supporting evidence they want more of (but didn't ask me to submit post-application). 

I knew we were supposed to send Rental Agreements but I thought it was more about showing future income to assure UKVI that we have income to support us in England. Since it's currently rented out, I sent the current one, which is a 2-yr lease. I showed previous rental income where it was received, deposited, and claimed on our taxes! But I threw away the rental agreements when tenants moved out! As for the Airbnb ones, of course I never had a Rental Agreement since they're pre-paid (and Airbnb sends a 1099 so it must be claimed as income on taxes.) 

Isn't it proof enough that I've been paid for rent and legally put that on my tax return? Does UKVI not think it's legitimate income? 

They also wrote that I can't rent out my 'main residence' but they don't understand that I was gone (it's on my passport and the application form listing dates of my visits to UK). I rented out both parts of our house while I was visiting England for 6 months! We have a separate apt. on the side of our custom house but I didn't send a floor plan so they don't understand that I rented out the apt. to one person and the rest of the house to someone else at the SAME time while our family was in England. 

I can appeal, but they didn't even include the documents for that! I remember from my last refusal that there were quite a few pages of a document. But it definitely isn't in my pkg. (I might have kept the form from before, but I may have thrown it away.) 

My letter says, "If you wish to appeal you must complete the attached IAFT-6 Notice of Appeal form. An information sheet has also been provided." BUT - NO, it has NOT been provided. Maybe I can search for it online. I would LOVE to talk to someone, anyone about this! On the phone. 

If I could be interviewed, I know I could show how worthy we are!! My husband built our house from the ground up on 50 acres, all bought with our hard-earned cash, and it's worth about $200K. We have no debts of any kind, but they don't care how financially solvent we are! They just want to see the income proven to the 'nth' degree, and I did NOT know I was supposed to keep OLD tenant agreements to "prove income." What will they want next, fingerprints of the tenants?? I know that's ridiculous, but I've already clearly proven that the tenants paid us. 

I'd like to post a picture of the refusal letter here, but my the yellow "Insert Image" button says to "Please enter the URL of your image" and I don't have it online on a URL/website. I posted the last refusal letter in March but don't recall how I did it. If anyone knows how to attach an image, please let me know and I'll show it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Take a photo of it.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

TNLady said:


> I'd like to post a picture of the refusal letter here, but my the yellow "Insert Image" button says to "Please enter the URL of your image" and I don't have it online on a URL/website. I posted the last refusal letter in March but don't recall how I did it. If anyone knows how to attach an image, please let me know and I'll show it.


So sorry to hear that TNLady. 

Push the "Go advanced" button under where you submit a new comment and then click on the paperclip, not the yellow insert image. It will open a pop up window where you can upload the picture from your device.


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that and I feel for you. ��



> I'd like to post a picture of the refusal letter here, but my the yellow "Insert Image" button says to "Please enter the URL of your image" and I don't have it online on a URL/website. I posted the last refusal letter in March but don't recall how I did it. If anyone knows how to attach an image, please let me know and I'll show it.


1. Make a new thread
2. Click the "paper clip" icon on top of this message box.
3. It will redirect you to another window.
4. Under "Manage Attachment" click "choose file" then upload file from your computer.
5. Click "Upload".


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

So sorry to hear TNlady.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

I've emailed my husband's MP. I'm getting her involved now, at 53 days from the confirmation email, 57 from signing for my application package and 60 days from biometrics. I emailed UKVI asking for a status update on Monday and Thursday of this week.

Monday's response: No updates because it was either recently submitted or I provided the wrong information.
Thursday's first response: Asked for my information to expedite the request.
Thursday's second response: My case has been escalated.
Friday's surprise email #1: Thanking me for my call (I have not called, too much money to do so)
Friday's surprise email #2: "We understand that you would like to know about the current status of your visa application, however, please, note that your settlement application was submitted recently."

I say surprise, because I didn't ask for any additional updates after my case was escalated on Thursday. Seeing priority fly through in one day is infuriating, especially since receiving emails that my "case was escalated" and then my application was "recently submitted" after I'd pestered them enough (unless recently to them means 3 months ago). Hopefully, MPs have more power than I do, if no other reason than to have someone else questioning their processing times.


----------



## Zenobie (Sep 23, 2015)

HatakeSage said:


> TNLady said:
> 
> 
> > (forgive me if I said this before, but) I'm getting very tired of people saying, "I thought you were in England! You're still here?! What are you doing here?!" (grrrrr)
> ...


Canadian here but had to comment, I totally know what you mean!


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Applied from USA - non-priority fiancé:

Date confirmation email was sent: September 4th

No word yet.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

Any updates from anyone? I asked for another status update and was told "With regards to your query, please be aware the processing time for a settlement visa can take up to 24 weeks." Completely unreasonable to let it go past 60 days. 

I'm currently at:
Days since online app submitted: 65 (July 8)
Days since biometrics: 62 (July 13)
Days since it was signed for: 59 (July 16)
Days since confirmation email: 55 (July 22)


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

No nothing as yet. 24 weeks now, really?


----------



## rcm (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you heard anything yet invisible me? I'm 6 days after you with the confirmation email and starting to stress out!


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes! I just got a decision made email this morning!! UPS has already picked it up, so hoping for good news on Monday!


----------



## rcm (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh congrats! Today is exactly 60 days for you? Started getting nervous about the possible 24 weeks!! Good luck on the decision!


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

It was exactly 60 working days from when they signed for my package. I would take anything VFS says with a grain of salt. They told me last week that my application was recently submitted. 

Hope you get yours soon! The last 2 weeks of waiting have by far been the hardest.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

I just got my passport back with a visa inside!! Oddly, it's not the 30 day vignette, it's valid for 33 months. The only thing I can think of is that I actually started the whole application back in April before the rollout deadline (including creating the IHS reference number in April). 

But yay!!

Timeline:

Submitted online: July 8
Biometrics: July 13
Signed for in Sheffield: July 16
Email confirmation: July 22
Decision made: October 9
Visa received: October 12


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

Here is my timeline:

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 4 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks
Request for further documentation: Sept 2
Documentation sent: Sept 8
Decision Made email received: Still waiting
Date visa was received: ????

I guess it's a waiting game at this point.


----------



## youthmentor (Mar 13, 2015)

*Have you received anything yet??*



rcm said:


> Have you heard anything yet invisible me? I'm 6 days after you with the confirmation email and starting to stress out!


Hi. 
I have been following all of the posts but have not posted in a long time. Today is day 55 for me from the acknowledgment email and I have been following the list and saw that you were about a week before me and was wondering if you had heard anything yet?? I think today is 58 or 59 for you right? I only count business days and did not count the holiday in August - the last Monday as it was a bank holiday and they didn't work so I have been very conservative with my counting. 

I find this utterly ridiculous as everyone else does especially when priority people even in October are getting visas left and right and they claim to have a backlog. I thought surely by today I would hear something. 

I have not written their email as others have because it is a waste of time- all canned responses.

Anyway, just thought I would ask you. 
Thanks.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

FloJoh said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
> ...


I had my biometric four days after you and we submitted evidence same day. Please keep us posted. Best of luck. I think next week you should hear from them xx


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

Marxoo said:


> I had my biometric four days after you and we submitted evidence same day. Please keep us posted. Best of luck. I think next week you should hear from them xx


Hi Marxoo:

Can you post your timeline? I couldn't find it on here. Have you received a decision?


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

FloJoh said:


> Hi Marxoo:
> 
> Can you post your timeline? I couldn't find it on here. Have you received a decision?



Hi.

I have not put my timeline here because the application was from Nigeria.


Country applying from: NGR
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 16 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks
Request for further documentation: Oct 4
Documentation sent: Oct 6.
Decision Made email received: ????
Date visa was received: ????

They had requested a TB certificate which I replied they don't require it as per regulations as she is a returning resident. 

The wait is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## rcm (Jul 27, 2014)

hi sorry I've been so busy since hearing the news but my updated timeline 

Received email from UK stating a decision was made Wednesday October 14

Visa received October 16 approved!


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

dengreg said:


> Thank you for starting this, good luck all.



Hello mate. Any news yet? A bit curios because we applied during the same period.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

FloJoh said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Country applying from: USA
> Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
> ...



Please what document did they request? Mine was a TB certificate. I thought it's not a core requirement as it could be done at the airport.


----------



## rcm (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouldn't panic, the overall consensus on this thread is that it's 60 working days from when you receive the email from them. So almost 3 months after they receive your documents. I applied July 8th and did my biometrics July 17th and just heard back this last week finally and I didn't have a complicated application. 

Hang in there! We are all in the same boat knowing how difficult the wait is! Best of luck


----------



## gaob2001 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system. 

How long does it normally take after they receive it for it to show in the system? 
I'm starting to worry.


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

gaob2001 said:


> Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system.
> 
> How long does it normally take after they receive it for it to show in the system?
> I'm starting to worry.


My application was delivered to Sheffield on 08/14/2015
I did not get a confirmation e-mail until 09/01/2015
bit annoying that it took so long but at least I got an e-mail
apparently they don't always e-mail you. good luck!


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

gaob2001 said:


> Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system.
> 
> How long does it normally take after they receive it for it to show in the system?
> I'm starting to worry.



The confirmation email is an auto response and you should not bother about that. The VFS should transfer your application the day you do your biometric and this should trigger the response to your email by the UKVI. 

Not everybody gets the email.


----------



## youthmentor (Mar 13, 2015)

rcm said:


> hi sorry I've been so busy since hearing the news but my updated timeline
> 
> Received email from UK stating a decision was made Wednesday October 14
> 
> Visa received October 16 approved!


Awesome congratulations!! I am very glad to hear that. What day was that for you? Today I am on 56.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

gaob2001 said:


> Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system.
> 
> How long does it normally take after they receive it for it to show in the system?
> I'm starting to worry.


Don't worry about their email response. They couldn't find mine and said it was recently submitted during my 11th week. It will drive you insane, especially during the last few weeks, but be prepared to wait the full 60 days. Until you pass 60 days, the status update emails are pointless.


----------



## gaob2001 (Aug 25, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> gaob2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system.
> ...





Invisibleme said:


> gaob2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. My aplication was received and signed for on September 29, 2015. I have yet to receive a confirmation email stating it was received and in processing. When I emailed to check the status, they stated there was no current updates showing in the system.
> ...



Thank you all for the advise. It's like waiting for test results at a docotors office. Just waiting and waiting. I'm just worried because I booked a trip to visit in January and need my passport back in time. But I will wait and try not to stress anymore. Thanks again


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Marxoo said:


> Hello mate. Any news yet? A bit curios because we applied during the same period.


 Hello nothing as yet, still waiting patiently. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaob2001 (Aug 25, 2015)

So I finally got the confirmation!! 


My timeline below:

Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Spouse (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted: Sept 11
Date biometrics taken: Sept 21 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 28
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Date of Email Confirmation: Oct 20
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks 

I had to email a return label purchased from VFS Global website. They sent me an email stating they don't ship via FedEx.

As of now it's just a waiting game. 

But which date do you start the count?!?


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

gaob2001 said:


> So I finally got the confirmation!!
> 
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...


I'm not 100%, but I believe its the day it arrives at Sheffield.


----------



## futureexpat2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone here know of the timelines for the EEA spouse visa for US citizens? Online, it says 97% are decided in 15 working days. I just submitted mine and got an automated reply that it'd be 14 days, followed by an automated reply that I'd "paid for priority service" and my application would be decided in 7 days. I assume this is because it's an EEA family permit, so is automatically expedited? Would love to hear others' experiences with this situation. I'm so nervous I can't sleep at night! Thanks!


----------



## youthmentor (Mar 13, 2015)

I finally got my visa tonight!!! UPS didn't deliver until 8:15 pm. It was murder!!!

Maybe this will be an encouragement to someone. On Monday the 19th the active "refund request" button disappeared on my IHS page which was day 56 since I had received the confirmation email. I received my email decision had been made the next morning on day 57 and 5 minutes later docs dispatched. 

So I received it today, day 59 and I leave tomorrow. The visa was issued the same day my "refund button" disappeared-- I got the 30 day and will pick up my card in the UK. They sent everything back in a big plastic envelope. 
My husband is self-employed and this is our 2nd time. We were refused in March this year. It has been a long year. So ready to go home to the love of my life. Personally, I just want to thank God for pulling us through this. 

BTW. Just as an FYI interesting note. There has been a lot of talk about the ref number in your subject line of "decision has been made". Well I had a VAF# and it did correspond with my visa # for what it is worth))

God bless you all!! I wish you the best. Waiting is the most difficult part.


----------



## Lovtrish (Nov 19, 2014)

youthmentor said:


> I finally got my visa tonight!!! UPS didn't deliver until 8:15 pm. It was murder!!!


I am so happy for you. Thank goodness you finally got it and can be with your spouse.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow, am I happy to have found this forum. I've been starting to get a bit nervous but it seems like I'm not alone. Like everyone else, I'm trying to join my British spouse. She lived here in the states for about 4.5 years and we've decided to return to her home in Glasgow. Here's my timeline:

7/30 - Application submitted
8/3 - Biometrics
8/4 - Application sent to Sheffield
8/6 - Arrived at Sheffield
8/20 - Email confirmation saying they got it (FOURTEEN DAYS!?)
Waiting....

Nada since. That's about 9 weeks so far. :/ Since their website listed "100%" next to 8 weeks for processing, I did try to email them after 8 weeks just asking if there was a reason for the delay (I did not ask for a specific update on my application status since I knew that would just piss them off lol). I got a stock, cut and paste email like some others saying it could be 12-24 weeks. Why the hell would you list 100% for 8 weeks on your own web site then!?!


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Wow, am I happy to have found this forum. I've been starting to get a bit nervous but it seems like I'm not alone. Like everyone else, I'm trying to join my British spouse. She lived here in the states for about 4.5 years and we've decided to return to her home in Glasgow. Here's my timeline:
> 
> 7/30 - Application submitted
> 8/3 - Biometrics
> ...


As for me, 

Biometric 18th August
Evidence sent 01 September
Further Document request 3 Oct.

Still waiting. You should hear from them this week or next fingers crossed. I got the same copy and paste feedback but it's what I expected when I attempted to make enquiries.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Luckily they haven't asked for further documentation! The only thing that worries me actually is the method we chose to apply. Best I understood it, there were three paths (in simplified form)
1. Your spouse has a job for 6 months
2. You have a job lined up
3. You show close to $100,000 US in liquid assets

We chose path 3. We met that requirement with a bit of room to spare. A lot of my assets are investments however. I hope they count those as liquid, otherwise we could be in trouble. I didn't include the money we have in our house here in the states (We didn't sell, we're renting) but someone said I should've. Didn't think that would count as liquid! Dammit.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Wow, am I happy to have found this forum. I've been starting to get a bit nervous but it seems like I'm not alone. Like everyone else, I'm trying to join my British spouse. She lived here in the states for about 4.5 years and we've decided to return to her home in Glasgow. Here's my timeline:
> 
> 7/30 - Application submitted
> 8/3 - Biometrics
> ...


What the website actually says is that 100% of settlement visas processed in July 2015 were processed in 60 business days which is about 12 weeks.

The data is historical and meant to be used as a guideline not a guarantee.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Luckily they haven't asked for further documentation! The only thing that worries me actually is the method we chose to apply. Best I understood it, there were three paths (in simplified form)
> 1. Your spouse has a job for 6 months
> 2. You have a job lined up
> 3. You show close to $100,000 US in liquid assets
> ...


You should have included every bit. Against the advice of bloggers here I have had to send in documents at various times (4 times now). As soon as I realise there is something that need to be added, I just send it. If it takes them that long to look at a few items then it's within sense to keep sending stuff until they decide lol. 

This wait is simply ridicuculous.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Luckily they haven't asked for further documentation! The only thing that worries me actually is the method we chose to apply. Best I understood it, there were three paths (in simplified form)
> 1. Your spouse has a job for 6 months
> 2. You have a job lined up
> 3. You show close to $100,000 US in liquid assets
> ...


You were misinformed if someone told you the equity you have in your house could be counted. You can only include the proceeds from a sale.

Whether you investment accounts will be used depends on what kind of accounts they are.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

I know you're probably right but their own site doesn't say "business days" it just says "days." So it's frustrating if they MEAN business days. And I know it also states "actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors" but if that's the case, they shouldn't list "100% next to" 60 days, they should list something like 99% lol


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I guess perhaps it's good I didn't waste the time including the house stuff...? But see, there's so much contradicting info out there! And a lot of my funds are in a RothIRA. I know there's a penalty if I sell it off, but technically, I could have my hands on the money in days if I had to (not that I expect to have to, just saying for the sake of argument). They can't just discredit ALL that money, can they?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Marxoo said:


> You should have included every bit. Against the advice of bloggers here I have had to send in documents at various times (4 times now). As soon as I realise there is something that need to be added, I just send it. If it takes them that long to look at a few items then it's within sense to keep sending stuff until they decide lol.
> 
> This wait is simply ridicuculous.


This is just bad advice. FM 1.7 and FM-SE each discuss the requirements for each financial category. Including documentation for things that can't be used to meet the financial requirement isn't going to help your case. Likewise, anything you submit unsolicited after you have already applied is unlikely to be considered.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

semicharmdlifer said:


> , I guess perhaps it's good I didn't waste the time including the house stuff...? But see, there's so much contradicting info out there! And a lot of my funds are in a RothIRA. I know there's a penalty if I sell it off, but technically, I could have my hands on the money in days if I had to (not that I expect to have to, just saying for the sake of argument). They can't just discredit ALL that money, can they?


Money in investment accounts has to be instantly accessible.





semicharmdlifer said:


> I know you're probably right but their own site doesn't say "business days" it just says "days." So it's frustrating if they MEAN business days. And I know it also states "actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors" but if that's the case, they shouldn't list "100% next to" 60 days, they should list something like 99% lol


It does indicate working days:

_The tool gives processing time in *working days, excluding weekends and public holidays.*_

It says 100% because it's historical information. It's in the past. It already happened. In July 2015 100% of settlement visas were processed in 60 business days. They are not predicting the processing time for visas they are telling you what already happened.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

My apologies. I searched that page for the work "business" not "working." You are correct.

As for the investments, now I'm worried that I am screwed royally. If they discredit all the Roth IRA investments, I'm literally screwed. So I assume they will reject me and I will have to wait 5.5 months so that my wife (who just started her new job there 2 weeks ago) will pass the 6 month mark before applying all over again?


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

What's frustrating is we had an hour long call with a British immigration lawyer a couple months before starting the process and they said our investments would be fine. No offense, I hope they're right and you're wrong, and that we didn't just have a call with a crappy lawyer!


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

semicharmdlifer said:


> What's frustrating is we had an hour long call with a British immigration lawyer a couple months before starting the process and they said our investments would be fine. No offense, I hope they're right and you're wrong, and that we didn't just have a call with a crappy lawyer!


Your application is in and the last thing you want to do is to worry now. The ECO and his line manager would determine your fate. The moderators here do have an invaluable knowledge and are a strong authority on the subject.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I have to worry because now I may have just wasted the last 3 months of my life and learned I may not be able to get over to the UK for another 9 months or so if I'm rejected and need to reapply after my wife has had a job for 6 months. F***.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you read FM 1.7 before you applied?

_For example, in the UK a ‘stocks and shares’ Individual Savings Account (ISA) does meet the definition of a savings account and the funds can be considered as cash savings if all the requirements above are met. Likewise, a pension savings account from which savings can be immediately withdrawn._


If your Roth IRA is not instantly accessible (I don't know the answer-it may depend on the custodian) then if you are rejected what you can do is liquidate the account and put the proceeds in a readily accessible account. As long as you have held your Roth IRA for at least 6 months then you don't have to hold the proceeds for 6 months. However, there may be penalties and tax implications.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

What I did was trust a British immigration lawyer, which now sounds like it was a bad idea :/


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey guys, September's Settlement visa processing times are up on the website. Haha so funny, I sent them a very long worded email on Sunday night saying it is ridiculous that it is now October and they still showing July results. Must have worked


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you for your application for settlement in the United Kingdom.

To help me consider the matter, please send me the following documents. Please scan these documents and email them to [email protected]. 

(1) Additional evidence to confirm your relationship - please provided evidence of photographs together, evidence of of phone calls or other methods of contact. Evidence of shared activities/events.
(2) Letter from your sponsor's emoployer confirming his income and dates of employment. This should also include the expected dates of his service.
(3) Your sponsor's wage slip for March 2015 
(4) Bank statements in your spouse’s name confirming the payments in the wage slips from March 2015 until August 2015
(5) A copy of your original degree certificate from University.

Please note that we are only able to accept the documents within 7 working days of this email. No further extension will be given if the requested information is not provided by 09 NOVEMBER 2015.

Thank you for your assistance.

Yours sincerely, 


Just got this email from them. Absolutely ridiculous after over 50 days of waiting and having requested for some documents earlier. 

This ECO must be having a laugh.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Marxoo said:


> Thank you for your application for settlement in the United Kingdom. To help me consider the matter, please send me the following documents. Please scan these documents and email them to [email protected]. (1) Additional evidence to confirm your relationship - please provided evidence of photographs together, evidence of of phone calls or other methods of contact. Evidence of shared activities/events. (2) Letter from your sponsor's emoployer confirming his income and dates of employment. This should also include the expected dates of his service. (3) Your sponsor's wage slip for March 2015 (4) Bank statements in your spouse’s name confirming the payments in the wage slips from March 2015 until August 2015 (5) A copy of your original degree certificate from University. Please note that we are only able to accept the documents within 7 working days of this email. No further extension will be given if the requested information is not provided by 09 NOVEMBER 2015. Thank you for your assistance. Yours sincerely, Just got this email from them. Absolutely ridiculous after over 50 days of waiting and having requested for some documents earlier. This ECO must be having a laugh.


I can understand your frustration but you are EXTREMELY lucky that you gave been asked for the missing documents, especially as there seem to be so many! I am seeing recent refusals where just one document was missing and there was no request from an ECO for it!


----------



## darren1871 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all,

We received our 'decision made' email yesterday. This was 55 working days from the email confirmation on 12th August. I've been following the forum closely and noticed that a couple of other people also received theirs on 55 working days. Passport is expected to be delivered to my wide on Monday.

Updated timeline:

Documents received in Sheffield (as per recorded delivery) - 24th July 2015
Documents received email confirmation - 12th August 2015
Decision made email - 29th October 2015

Wishing everyone else the best of luck!

Darren


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

darren1871 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received our 'decision made' email yesterday. This was 55 working days from the email confirmation on 12th August. I've been following the forum closely and noticed that a couple of other people also received theirs on 55 working days. Passport is expected to be delivered to my wide on Monday.
> 
> ...


 Good luck and keep us updated. Going by the list of confirmation emails, we're next up. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Marxoo said:


> Thank you for your application for settlement in the United Kingdom.
> 
> To help me consider the matter, please send me the following documents. Please scan these documents and email them to [email protected].
> 
> ...


 That is really a lot of documents. Get going and good luck.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I got my email confirmation that the visa has been processed and should be here in a few days... now it's just the horrible waiting game as it appears there is zero way to know until I receive and open the damn packet.
7/30 - Application submitted
8/3 - Biometrics
8/4 - Application sent to Sheffield
8/6 - Arrived at Sheffield
8/20 - Email confirmation saying they got it
11/2 - Email confirmation that application has been decided and is being sent back...


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

dengreg said:


> That is really a lot of documents. Get going and good luck.



Damn yes. It's a long call but am still asking for extension because all these documents are not handy lol. We ll see how it goes.


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Well, I got my email confirmation that the visa has been processed and should be here in a few days... now it's just the horrible waiting game as it appears there is zero way to know until I receive and open the damn packet.
> 7/30 - Application submitted
> 8/3 - Biometrics
> 8/4 - Application sent to Sheffield
> ...


 Fingers crossed for some good news. My wife got her email confirmation a day after you. Hoping for our decision made email soon too.


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck. Let us know when you get the good news!


----------



## darren1871 (Sep 7, 2015)

My wife received her passport back yesterday with approval.

Best of luck to everyone!

Darren


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

Great news! Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

My wife got her decision made email this morning.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I got my notice back. I was denied. I've had better days. I'd be crying if I weren't laughing.

The gave me many bullet points, some clear, some borderline nonsensical. The most ridiculous of which is that I didn't provide enough evidence of the legitimacy of my marriage.

My wife and I have been together for 7 years (we met as solo travelers in New Zealand in 2008). She moved here in 2011 and we've been married for 4.5 years. She moved back to Scotland 3 months ago to get a head start on getting a job and getting us settled. She's been staying with her folks and I put their address down as where I'd be living (for a short time) and one of the bullet points actually states "no evidence of the existence of this property." Um trying Google Mapping, you asshats!

I also, despite meeting the financial requirements, didn't show enough of a history apparently. That's fine, touche, but why wouldn't they have contacted me to provide this additional evidence? I keep reading that other applicants had been reached out to if they didn't supply all the necessary documentation the first time. Why was I outright rejected?

Now I don't even know if I can visit my wife for a week or if I'm marked as a possible risk of not leaving the country if I try. We're contacting an immigration attorney immediately obviously.

I get it, I didn't supply every possible document they wanted, but I HAVE everything they want. Why wouldn't they have asked like they did of others?

They mention the appeal process but I don't even know if that's viable for us. Will have to wait to talk to the lawyer.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry for your refusal but it's up to you to provide all the relevant documents to support your application and they are under no obligation to contact you for missing documents.

Did you provide the deed or land registry for her parent's home? A council tax or other utility bill?

How is your spouse meeting the financial requirement? What financial category did you apply under? 

If you've been refused a visa it's recommended that you apply for a visit visa in advance of travel.


----------



## semicharmdlifer (Jul 30, 2015)

I understand this is my fault. I don't expect much sympathy from this board. I did not provide a deed or land registry for her parents' home. Nowhere did I find a whiff or hint that that was necessary so while I filled in the details of her parents' house, I did not include a bill or deed.

We chose the path that shows we have a sum total of 62,500 pounds in assets, which we did. I just didn't show statements going 6 months back, which I can easily do.

I've been to Scotland about 6 times in the last 5-6 years. As I've never needed a visa before to enter, I don't even know how to apply for one of these. I just went to https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa and it simply states I don't need one! Where can I go to apply?


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

:second:


semicharmdlifer said:


> Well, I got my notice back. I was denied. I've had better days. I'd be crying if I weren't laughing.
> 
> The gave me many bullet points, some clear, some borderline nonsensical. The most ridiculous of which is that I didn't provide enough evidence of the legitimacy of my marriage.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I have realised the ECOs only tick boxes and do not exhibit any form of common sense in carrying out their job. Only if there was a perpetual list of requirement then it will be difficult to go wrong. 

After providing p60 for two consecutive years and 5month payslip one can still be rejected for not providing 6month payslip and that is how ridiculous things work. 

Look through the points and resolve the issues raised and you can apply again.


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, my wife and stepdaughter visa got approved. I am over the moon. Thank you all and good luck to those still waiting. I am always available to share any advice I have received on here.

Updated Timeline...
Country applying from : USA
Type of visa applied for: Spouse/settlement and Dependent child (Non-Priority)
Online Application Submitted: July 24/26, 2015
Biometrics Taken: July 27/29, 2015
Applications Mailed: July 31, 2015
Package Received in Sheffield: August 6, 2015
Email confirming receipt of documents: August 21, 2015
Date Sheffield emailed to confirm decision has been made: November 3rd
Package collected from UPS offices due to wife moving : November 09th
Visa was approved October 29th.


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

dengreg said:


> Hello everyone, my wife and stepdaughter visa got approved. I am over the moon. Thank you all and good luck to those still waiting. I am always available to share any advice I have received on here.
> 
> Updated Timeline...
> Country applying from : USA
> ...



Awesome!! So happy for you two.
I can't wait for mine I cannot sleep!


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> Awesome!! So happy for you two.
> I can't wait for mine I cannot sleep!


 Thank you, trust me I know the feeling. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

semicharmdlifer said:


> I understand this is my fault. I don't expect much sympathy from this board. I did not provide a deed or land registry for her parents' home. Nowhere did I find a whiff or hint that that was necessary so while I filled in the details of her parents' house, I did not include a bill or deed.
> 
> We chose the path that shows we have a sum total of 62,500 pounds in assets, which we did. I just didn't show statements going 6 months back, which I can easily do.
> 
> I've been to Scotland about 6 times in the last 5-6 years. As I've never needed a visa before to enter, I don't even know how to apply for one of these. I just went to https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa and it simply states I don't need one! Where can I go to apply?


Apply for a general visitor visa here:

https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa

You should read the following documents to make sure you have all the docs you need for your next application"

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_August_2015.pdf

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...endix-fm-se-family-members-specified-evidence


----------



## marko1987 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi guys I am new here, I have been looking through this forum the last two weeks I am waiting for my decision email.. Any news or updates from anyone?


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

marko1987 said:


> Hi guys I am new here, I have been looking through this forum the last two weeks I am waiting for my decision email.. Any news or updates from anyone?


Applied from USA - non-priority fiancé:

Date confirmation email was sent: September 4th

Most recent activity was an email from Sheffield, advising that I needed an international waybill. Initially when we applied, since my living situation was possibly changing, my fiancé sent the paperwork from Edinburgh to Sheffield with a return waybill to him in Edinburgh and then he would send it back to me in the US at whichever address I was at... apparently, they don't like that.

Anyway, I paid for and sent the new international waybill Monday afternoon, so, we're hoping that means they will soon be sending some sort of decision email our way. I'm hoping by Thanksgiving week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## marko1987 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hopefully you will hear from them soon, I applied for a supose visa. I recieved my confirmation email on 3 September. I am still waiting for a dicision email. Hopefully I will hear from them this week or next week. Please keep us updated if anyone recieve a decision email.


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

marko1987 said:


> Hopefully you will hear from them soon, I applied for a supose visa. I recieved my confirmation email on 3 September. I am still waiting for a dicision email. Hopefully I will hear from them this week or next week. Please keep us updated if anyone recieve a decision email.


Hi Marko:

I received my confirmation on 2 September and I am also still waiting. I'll keep you posted. Please do the same. And, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## marko1987 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Flojoh good luck to you as well . I hope we will hear something soon.


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

marko1987 said:


> Hi guys I am new here, I have been looking through this forum the last two weeks I am waiting for my decision email.. Any news or updates from anyone?


Hello 
I'm on day 53 (counting workdays only)
I will update as soon as I receive the decision email. 
my email confirmation was on September 1st
good luck!


----------



## marko1987 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Susan good luck to you as well. When are you expecting to hear from them? I am hoping to hear from them next week. The wait is so stressful.


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

marko1987 said:


> Thank you Susan good luck to you as well. When are you expecting to hear from them? I am hoping to hear from them next week. The wait is so stressful.



Thank you for contacting the UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry
Service.

Further to your escalated enquiry , we have received a response quoted as
we have received the applicants documents and a decision has been made on
the case. The applicant will be notified in due course .

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/ (select
appropriate country, click next and then select ‘E-Mail form’ and
complete as instructed.) .

Kind regards,

UK Visas and Immigration International Enquiry Service 

We would like you to invite you to participate in a brief survey about the
service you received from us to identify strengths and opportunities for
improvements. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/UKVI-CSAT 

Thank you in advance for your time. 


Hmmmmmm. My application was all over the place. Even the items they asked me to send, I could not really get them. So nervous


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

marko1987 said:


> Thank you Susan good luck to you as well. When are you expecting to hear from them? I am hoping to hear from them next week. The wait is so stressful.


Honestly I think I'll get an email any day now.
I was hoping this week if not next week for sure! 
yes It's very stressful, just hoping for the best.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> Honestly I think I'll get an email any day now.
> I was hoping this week if not next week for sure!
> yes It's very stressful, just hoping for the best.


I hear ya. I actually got more nervous when they wrote me about the international waybill... it's getting so close, but I'm scared to death we messed something up and we have to go through this all over again.

Had to send my kitties over there about 3 weeks ago, so it's been a lonely wait.


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

Armarna said:


> I hear ya. I actually got more nervous when they wrote me about the international waybill... it's getting so close, but I'm scared to death we messed something up and we have to go through this all over again.
> 
> Had to send my kitties over there about 3 weeks ago, so it's been a lonely wait.


The closer it gets the more stressful it is.

Yes! I'm trying not to worry about the application but it's so hard! 

I've been shopping for UK weather appropriate clothing whenever I feel down and it helps a ton also I've been filling up my suitcase.
I'm just really trying to stay positive.

aww, I have a cat too but she's going to stay in the US :/ 
My parents will take care of her but I do plan on taking her back to the UK with me in the future. 

anyway best of luck to you!


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

OK it's 3:41 AM Los Angeles Time I really couldn't sleep tonight but...

I got the decision has been made E-mail! On my 54th Day (work days)

Email confirmation: September 1st
Decision made email: November 13th
Visa received: N/A OMG!! 

Really nervous now...


----------



## marko1987 (Nov 11, 2015)

I am so happy for you, this means next will be my turn. Hopefully next week. Good luck hopefully you will recieve your visa soon.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> OK it's 3:41 AM Los Angeles Time I really couldn't sleep tonight but...
> 
> I got the decision has been made E-mail! On my 54th Day (work days)
> 
> ...


Good luck! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Scotspouse (Sep 2, 2015)

I got my visa while on honeymoon. 

Confirmation: Sept 2
Decision made: Nov 10
Visa arrived: Nov 12
Leaving today!


----------



## Pianoman123 (Nov 6, 2015)

semicharmdlifer said:


> Well, I got my notice back. I was denied. I've had better days. I'd be crying if I weren't laughing.
> 
> The gave me many bullet points, some clear, some borderline nonsensical. The most ridiculous of which is that I didn't provide enough evidence of the legitimacy of my marriage.
> 
> ...


Hi

that is awful news and i am so sorry to here as i know how stressful this whole process is.

I would advise not to travel and see your wife. My partner was refused a visit visa because we applied under the wrong category. Then 3 months later tryed to visit for 3 weeks. It was an instant questioning by immigration officer for 5 hours before being turned around and deported after spending a night in the detention centre. It was incredible upsetting and stressful as well as a waste of money. At the very least apply for the visit vise with explainations of your previous refusals.

My husband has since been granted settlement so dont let it get you too downhearted. it shouldnt affect any future applucations as long as you provide valid reasons.


----------



## Pianoman123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi everyone.. I thought i would share my experience.. My partner is a US citizen and applied to join me in the UK. Our timeline is below..

Non Priority Spouse Settlement (Originally)

Application Submitted: 14th October 2015
Biometrics: 21 October 2015
Posted Application: 21 October 2015
Delivered to Sheffield (UPS Confirmation): 23rd October 2015
Upgraded to Priority: 4th November 2015
Confirmation of Receipt from Sheffield: 5th November 2015
'Decision had been made' email: 9th November 2015
Received Package VISA GRANTED: TODAY 11th November 2015

3 WORKING DAYS

As you can see almost immediately after upgrading to Priority it got things moving.

I have seen timelines for non-priority on here recently and they have been between 7-12 weeks.. I would 100% advise to upgrade to priority if you can possibly spare the money. It appears to help a lot and it definatley reduces the stress levels knowing you have done everything you can to help it along.

The issue is that most people are using priority due to the reletively "small" cost in the scheme of visa application. This then means non-priority are taking evening longer.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Pianoman123 said:


> Hi everyone.. I thought i would share my experience.. My partner is a US citizen and applied to join me in the UK. Our timeline is below..
> 
> Non Priority Spouse Settlement (Originally)
> 
> ...


We tried to upgrade to priority, around the same timeframe as you (about 2 weeks after we received the confirmation email from Sheffield). They wouldn't let us upgrade retroactively, which seems to be the case for most people who try. Don't know how you got so lucky, but I'm jealous. 

EDIT: Ah, just woke up and now I see now that you upgraded within a few days of the confirmation email from them. That would be why you could and we couldn't. Okay, less jealous now.


----------



## Pianoman123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Armarna said:


> We tried to upgrade to priority, around the same timeframe as you (about 2 weeks after we received the confirmation email from Sheffield). They wouldn't let us upgrade retroactively, which seems to be the case for most people who try. Don't know how you got so lucky, but I'm jealous.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, just woke up and now I see now that you upgraded within a few days of the confirmation email from them. That would be why you could and we couldn't. Okay, less jealous now.


Hi

I didnt realise it was unusual to upgrade retrospectively. I went back onto the VFS website where i initially purchased the roundtrip courier (UPS) and logged back into the account. I then purchased the Priority processing.

I emailed the PDF receipt of the priority processing to [email protected]

My email title was "URGENT!! Priority Processing Upgrade VAF****** GWF****************

Dear UKVI
I request that my visa application is upgraded to *Priority Processing*. I have attached the required payment receipt

I hope other people have success with this method


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, you didn't really upgrade retroactively. You still had the option to purchase priority since it was prior to you getting their official confirmation email that it was received.

Since we waited too long (after we received our confirmation that Sheffield had the documents), that option to purchase was gone. You pretty much have to decide right away whether or not you want priority because after they receive it officially, it is no longer an option.


----------



## susanespindola (Jul 21, 2014)

susanespindola said:


> OK it's 3:41 AM Los Angeles Time I really couldn't sleep tonight but...
> 
> I got the decision has been made E-mail! On my 54th Day (work days)
> 
> ...


I GOT IT! I GOT IT! (November 16th)
APPROVED! 
I was shaking the whole time while opening the package!
good luck everyone!


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> I GOT IT! I GOT IT! (November 16th)
> APPROVED!
> I was shaking the whole time while opening the package!
> good luck everyone!


Congrats.

Hopefully I get to jump around in few days. Got my decision email today. I ve missed my boo like crazy.


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> I GOT IT! I GOT IT! (November 16th)
> APPROVED!
> I was shaking the whole time while opening the package!
> good luck everyone!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> I GOT IT! I GOT IT! (November 16th)
> APPROVED!
> I was shaking the whole time while opening the package!
> good luck everyone!


Yay! Grats!


----------



## sylviar (Sep 26, 2015)

Settlement in Guernsey, Channel Islands 

Biometrics taken: Sept 8
Email confirmation of receipt of application in Sheffield: Sept 24
_NOTE: I applied to settle in Guernsey where they’ll process my application in addition to Sheffield_
Decision email: ....still waiting

I contacted Sheffield today as I’m getting concerned that Guernsey has not received my application (called GSY a few days ago) and my 60 day mark is slowly approaching. Here’s the bit of information that’s relevant: “We will process 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date.”

_I was counting my 12 wks/60days from date of email confirmation, but I now realize it starts from biometric date - which is in 2 wks time :/_


Is anyone still waiting past the 12wk/60day mark? If so, was Sheffield courteous enough to contact you with a more accurate time frame?


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

sylviar said:


> _I was counting my 12 wks/60days from date of email confirmation, but I now realize it starts from biometric date - which is in 2 wks time :/_
> 
> 
> Is anyone still waiting past the 12wk/60day mark? If so, was Sheffield courteous enough to contact you with a more accurate time frame?


I believe the count starts from your confirmation email from Sheffield stating it's been received, and it's business days, not just days. 

Therefore, 12 weeks. You're looking at, starting at September 24th as your first day:

December 2nd being your 50th day, December 16th being your 60th. So, likely sometime between those dates. (Edit: Unless Guernsey, Channel Islands is somehow different? - though I assume anything going through Sheffield should be handled the same, but not sure.)


----------



## sylviar (Sep 26, 2015)

Armarna said:


> I believe the count starts from your confirmation email from Sheffield stating it's been received, and it's business days, not just days.
> 
> Therefore, 12 weeks. You're looking at, starting at September 24th as your first day:
> 
> December 2nd being your 50th day, December 16th being your 60th. So, likely sometime between those dates. (Edit: Unless Guernsey, Channel Islands is somehow different? - though I assume anything going through Sheffield should be handled the same, but not sure.)


That exact quote is from the email a visa officer sent me. Just thought it would be helpful for this page to know that the 12wks/60 business days begins from the date of biometrics. 

And no Guernsey has nothing to do with this particular aspect.

Hope this information helps you all!!!


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Using that information, than everyone non-priority is going well passed the 60 working day mark - more like 65-70 days. It seems from date of email confirmation is actually more correct since everyone is falling withing the 60 day mark if using that date rather than the biometrics date. 

Example: people that received their email confirmation on the 1st and 2nd of September are just now getting answers. Some have received generic emails stating it could take as long as 24 weeks, so keep that in mind as well.

Either way, counting from email confirmation, I'm on day 54. If from biometrics, I am on day 59. My email confirmation was on September 4th.

Hope that provides you with a better gauge. I'm guessing that you may not hear anything until December if the current number trend continues, but hopefully I'm wrong and you hear sooner. 

EDIT: From the generic email we received: "...and 95% of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the biometric taken date and 100% within 24 weeks of the application (biometric taken) date."


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

Armarna said:


> Using that information, than everyone non-priority is going well passed the 60 working day mark - more like 65-70 days. It seems from date of email confirmation is actually more correct since everyone is falling withing the 60 day mark if using that date rather than the biometrics date.
> 
> Example: people that received their email confirmation on the 1st and 2nd of September are just now getting answers. Some have received generic emails stating it could take as long as 24 weeks, so keep that in mind as well.
> 
> ...


Agreed on all fronts. Keep us posted. My confirmation was September 2 but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Invisibleme (Apr 24, 2015)

sylviar said:


> That exact quote is from the email a visa officer sent me. Just thought it would be helpful for this page to know that the 12wks/60 business days begins from the date of biometrics.
> 
> And no Guernsey has nothing to do with this particular aspect.
> 
> Hope this information helps you all!!!


You received a copy/paste response that is not country specific. Most applicants hand in their applications at their biometrics appointments, so that would be relevant to them. Since the US has to mail to Sheffield, the business days begin somewhere between when they actually receive your application and when you get the confirmation email.


----------



## FloJoh (Oct 12, 2015)

I received my decision made email this morning. 57 working days from the confirmation email.
Wish me luck!

Country applying from: USA
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 4 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 14
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks
Request for further documentation: Sept 2
Documentation sent: Sept 8
Decision Made email received: Nov 19 
Date visa was received: ????


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Good luck!  I'm waiting right behind you!

Also, let us know what the result was.


----------



## sbiggs (Nov 19, 2015)

Pianoman123 said:


> Upgraded to Priority: 4th November 2015
> 
> I have seen timelines for non-priority on here recently and they have been between 7-12 weeks.. I would 100% advise to upgrade to priority if you can possibly spare the money. It appears to help a lot and it definatley reduces the stress levels knowing you have done everything you can to help it along.
> 
> The issue is that most people are using priority due to the reletively "small" cost in the scheme of visa application. This then means non-priority are taking evening longer.


Pianoman123, what is the process of upgrading to priority please? It's too much stress and we need to speed things up a bit lane:


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

sbiggs said:


> Pianoman123, what is the process of upgrading to priority please? It's too much stress and we need to speed things up a bit lane:


Again, to save you heartache, you would have had to upgraded prior to receiving the confirmation email from Sheffield. If you try now, they're going to tell you that you cannot do so retroactively. You would have had to buy priority around the time Sheffield received your documentation.

Source: We tried this two weeks after confirmation email and were told what we already knew. It warns that it cannot be purchased retroactively on the website, but we figured we'd give it a shot anyway.

EDIT: Part of the email we received back on our inquiry:

---------- Forwarded message ----------

Dear **** ****,

Thank you for contacting the United Kingdom Visas & Immigrations (UKVI)
international enquiry service.

In responding to your first enquiry, I am afraid you will not be able to
request a priority service since your application was submitted already.


----------



## sbiggs (Nov 19, 2015)

Yea, I just read that after typing here. Thanks for the info, and I guess we need to brace ourselves for the long haul, and reduce from checking our inbox constantly all day...


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

Has anyone got experience with TLS and punctuality? 

Country applying from: NGR
Type of visa applied for: Settlement – Spouse (Non-Priority)
Date application submitted: Aug 16 (online)
Date biometrics taken: Aug 18
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 2
Request for TB certificate : 4th October 
Request for further docs including final warning : 7th Nov
Email confirming decision made: 16 November 
Email from TLC confirming decision : 17 Nov
Original Documents received through post : 18 Nov
Date Passport Received?... Still bloody waiting lol
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield
Date visa was received: ????

This wait is horrible as I ve had to rearrange flight date twice.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

sbiggs said:


> Yea, I just read that after typing here. Thanks for the info, and I guess we need to brace ourselves for the long haul, and reduce from checking our inbox constantly all day...


I hear ya. I just want to try and not get your hopes up since me and my guy went through that already.

Counting from October 19th, January 1st would be your 55th day (although, there's holidays in there and as I'm American, I'm not certain what UK bank holidays would need to be deducted). 

Figure you likely won't hear anything prior to the 1st of the year. Hopefully sooner, but I'm assuming from everyone else's timeline that date is probably solid.

One thought we had: We were debating if we should request a refund and resubmit as priority, but I was too afraid something would get messed up with getting the documents/passsport back, etc., so we didn't chance it. Decided to grit our teeth and just deal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Armarna said:


> One thought we had: We were debating if we should request a refund and resubmit as priority, but I was too afraid something would get messed up with getting the documents/passsport back, etc., so we didn't chance it. Decided to grit our teeth and just deal.


Once you have given your biometrics, there is no longer refund of fees paid.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Once you have given your biometrics, there is no longer refund of fees paid.


Ah, well, that's good to know. We assumed since we could still click the refund button, we could still request it. Thanks for the clarification, Joppa.


----------



## sbiggs (Nov 19, 2015)

Actually, in regards to when the 12 weeks begins for processing, we had our confirmation email they had received our documents on October 19th: 
"Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."... immediately followed by "Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the application above we have not been able to locate... An Entry Clearance Officer will not be able to process this application until this has been provided".

We sent this form through the next day, and only after asking if they had received, we got 
"I can confirm that we have received your document. Your case is now awaiting to be assessed by an Entry Clearance Officer." on October 29th.

So when does the 12 weeks begin from, is it 19th or 29th Oct? I'm not so sure they would have email us on the 29th had we not enquired if they had received it following no correspondence.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

sbiggs said:


> Actually, in regards to when the 12 weeks begins for processing, we had our confirmation email they had received our documents on October 19th:
> "Your online application has been received in Sheffield, UK. Your application is currently being prepared for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer."... immediately followed by "Further to our recent e-mail confirming the receipt of the application above we have not been able to locate... An Entry Clearance Officer will not be able to process this application until this has been provided".
> 
> We sent this form through the next day, and only after asking if they had received, we got
> ...


From the date of the initial email, confirming that the documents were received. So, the 19th's email. It's worded the same as what we received on September 4th. Looks like the other one was just to confirm that they had received the additional data.


----------



## Montrave (Nov 1, 2015)

Pianoman123 said:


> Hi everyone.. I thought i would share my experience.. My partner is a US citizen and applied to join me in the UK. Our timeline is below..
> 
> Non Priority Spouse Settlement (Originally)
> 
> ...


Hi Pianoman123

Can you tell me how you went about upgrading to priority? My application package was signed for in Sheffield on Nov 16th. I upgraded to priority on Nov 17th but not sure who to inform of the upgrade. 

As of today Nov 19th I haven't had any correspondence from Sheffield regarding my application.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Okay ladies and gents - we just received our "decision made" email. Business Day 57.

Really nervous since there seems to be more denials lately, but at least this means we'll have an answer shortly!

Type of Application: Fiancé Settlement Visa, Non-Priority
Date of Application: August 22nd
Date of Biometrics: August 28th
Date of Email Confirming Receipt in Sheffield: September 4th
Date of Request of Additional Documents: November 9th (they asked for an international waybill rather than the domestic one we included to go back to my fiancé in Scotland)
Date of Decision Email: November 23 - almost 6pm UK time
Date of Return Package Receipt: Soon...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Armarna said:


> Okay ladies and gents - we just received our "decision made" email. Business Day 57.
> 
> Really nervous since there seems to be more denials lately, but at least this means we'll have an answer shortly!
> 
> ...


For US applicants, documents and passport can only be returned to the applicant.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, we figured that out on their request. Ours was a kind of a pain since my lease was going to be up around the time we were hoping we'd have a decision. So, we weren't sure where I'd be living, hence why we were hoping they could send everything to him and he could forward them from there to the proper address.

But alas, no go.


----------



## Armarna (Aug 5, 2015)

Finally got our decision - we were approved! 

Type of Application: Fiancé Settlement Visa, Non-Priority
Date of Application: August 22nd
Date of Biometrics: August 28th
Date of Email Confirming Receipt in Sheffield: September 4th
Date of Request of Additional Documents: November 9th (they asked for an international waybill rather than the domestic one we included to go back to my fiancé in Scotland)
Date of Decision Email: November 23 - almost 6pm UK time
Date of Return Package Receipt: November 27th


I'm sure I'll be on and off in the coming months for when we submit our spousal after we get married. Thank you all for all of your help!


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## dengreg (Jun 23, 2015)

susanespindola said:


> I GOT IT! I GOT IT! (November 16th)
> APPROVED!
> I was shaking the whole time while opening the package!
> good luck everyone!


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## scot444 (Dec 4, 2015)

I haven't seen anyone comment on applying with children in tow. Will this affect the timeline, since they had their own applications etc? Also, I have seen a variety of items provided for support, just thought I would add mine as well. 

Country applying from: USA (AZ) 
Type of visa applied for: Spouse Settlement 
Date application submitted (online): 29 September 
Date biometrics taken: 2 October 
Date documents sent: 13 Oct
Date documentation was signed for by UKBA office: 14 Oct
Online documents set to begin processing: 21 Oct
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks 
Decision email received: na

Items included with application:
Passports for myself and two children
Birth certificates

Marriage Certificate (raised stamp)
Wedding photos (no dates written on them)
Wedding Cards from friends
Photos of wife's visit to US (no dates written on them)
Boarding passes from wife visit to US and from children and myself visiting UK
Photos of reception (no dates written on them)
Support letters from my business partner, wife's daughter, mother, and sister
Facebook logs, over a hundred pages dating back to 2009
Skype logs
Vonage logs

Wifes pay stubs going back a year
Contract letter from wifes employer
Print out of wife being added as beneficiary to my accounts.
My wife's salary fell 100 below sponsorship of myself and one child, so I included my savings to cover the deficit. 
ROTH IRA statements from my account going back a year, with a monthly statement from the BofA that I had opened an IRA Savings Acct and rolled over 60K into it to be available as cash. 
A letter from the BofA manager that the IRA was indeed available as cash to withdraw at any time. (as opposed to being held in stock or managed by an outside entity)

Appendix 2 for myself and two children

Letter from wife's mother stating that we were free to live in one of her properties.
Letter from wife's mothers attorney on his letterhead stating that the mother owns outright the property.
(We did not include photos or a floor plan, although we stated in the app that it was 3 bedroom, etc.)
(We did not include a utility bill)

Certified copy of wife's passport

(I did not include my masters diploma, my resume, or my current self employed status as I was under the impression that it didn't matter anyway)

All in all, 6lbs of paperwork!


----------



## scot444 (Dec 4, 2015)

Also included a letter of support from sponsor and 2 passport photos of myself and children


----------



## sbiggs (Nov 19, 2015)

Armarna said:


> Ah, well, that's good to know. We assumed since we could still click the refund button, we could still request it. Thanks for the clarification, Joppa.


Just for others info, and to clarify, even though our Visa has been in Sheffield for 6-7 weeks, they still allowed us to upgrade to Priority! 

We called their query line and they checked our GWF number to confirm we were eligible, and sent an email confirming, with instructions on how to. We emailed them to show our priority receipt Fri afternoon, so now we wait.

To any admins or anyone else thats done the upgrade, do they email back to confirm they received the priority upgrade, or will it just "happen"? Hoping we get our decision email this week and docs back next week! Fingers crossed


----------



## Anissa420 (Oct 18, 2015)

Non-priority, from USA

Application submitted: Oct 27 
Biometrics appointment: Oct 31 (NYC)
Docs submitted: Nov 13, 2015
Package arrived in Sheffield: Nov 16
Confirm Email from Shef: Dec 1
Decision email: Dec 21

I am so nervous, but excited in the hopes to be with my husband again!! 

Also, still awaiting my IHS refund for a separate ihS I paid for while in the UK.. That's been another monster of an experience. I have an email from them saying the refund has been authorized (this was on Nov 3), but no refund yet... Any ideas?


----------



## gaob2001 (Aug 25, 2015)

**UPDATE**


My timeline below: 
Country applying from: USA 
Type of visa applied for: Settlement ? Spouse (Non-Priority) 
Date application submitted: Sept 11 
Date biometrics taken: Sept 21 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Sept 28 
Office location processing your visa: Sheffield 
Date of Email Confirmation: Oct 20 
Projected timeline given: within 12 weeks 
Date Requesting Additional Documentation: Dec 10
Date Additional Documentation Sent: Dec 14
Decision Made Email: Dec 22
Date Recieve: Nervously waiting :grimacing::grimacing::grimacing:

This whole process is like a good suspenseful tv show. Now I'm at the season finale and I'm biting my nails!!!


----------



## gaob2001 (Aug 25, 2015)

gaob2001 said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> 
> My timeline below:
> ...




I GOT MY APPROVAL THIS MORNING !!!! What a Christmas!!!! I'm so excited I finally get to be with my husband after so much back and forth. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## cjorgs (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is my timeline:

Applying for UK spouse settlement visa from USA, non-priority

12/9/15 Online application filed
12/10/15 Biometrics appointment
12/11/15 Application and supporting documentation mailed to Sheffield
12/13/15 Package signed-for by Sheffield UKVI
12/24/15 Email confirmation of receipt of application
1/28/16 Email notification decision has been made, return package mailed from Sheffield

Waiting . . .


----------



## Anissa420 (Oct 18, 2015)

That's quite fast for you!! Best wishes!!


----------



## cjorgs (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you, Anissa!


----------

